# How To Make you computer faster



## awildgoose

*How To Make you computer faster -BETA-*

I searched and something like this hasn't been done. I am making this because i see people complaining about slow computers. I will be updating this reguraly (if successful) so please comment.

Here are things I have done:
Open run -> type "_msconfig_" and press enter.
Go into start-up and find programs that you do not use or do not want starting up when you boot your computer and un-check them. This will make your start-up faster. (Be wary, some things you actually do need)

Also in _msconfig_ go to BOOT.INI and click on Advanced Options...
Check /NUMPROC= and type in how many processors you have (if more than one)
Windows default is to use one core.
Added _17.04.09_ (DD.MM.YY).
Keep in advanced option and check /MAXMEM and type your memory/RAM. I have found out that Microsoft made it so your OS uses the minimum RAM needed, so having the maximum amount of RAM on startup also makes a difference. By the way it's in megabytes so 1G is 1024mb, 2G is 2048 etc.

Run a virus scan, DO NOT USE NORTON Anti-Virus. I recommend Avast! and if you do not want to pay money (other good free programs are Spybot - Search and Destroy, Ad-Aware). Fix any viruses and malicious software you may find with your virus scanning programs.

Run a _disk defrag_, the easy way to find it is, Stat -> Programs ->Accessories-> System tools-> and click on it. Analyze you Hard drive and click defrag. Over time you computer will clunk up with files and be spread, defragging will put them In the right places and make it run smoother.

Run a _disk cleanup_, you can find it the same way as Disk defrag, this will just cleanup you computer generally and compress old files that you do not use.

Cleanup you registry files, I recommend _RegCure_ which will analyze you reg files and delete what you do not need. Also another great program is _Ccleaner_ (some people call it CC cleaner, just warning so you don't get confused).

Right click on your recycle bin, go properties, click on Global settings and _allocate 3% for all hard drives_, 10% is just too much.

Two more things, right click on your desktop and make a new shortcut (do this twice). The first shortcut will be called _%temp%_, which will make a shortcut to your temporary files. The second is "_Prefetch_". Every day, before you log on or just as you do, empty out these folders because Windows does not by default. 

More added _18.03.09_ (DD.MM.YY) 
RAM is random access memory. The processor uses RAM to temporarily hold both data and instructions while it is processing them. RAM is much faster to access than permanent storage (hard drive). Most RAM presently transfers data at over two thousand of megabytes per second. A hard drive reads data at around 60 megabytes per second presently (as of 2009). RAM is volatile; it loses its contents when power is removed.
If you are using the Windows XP Operating System and your computer does not have at least 768 megabytes of RAM I would recommend you upgrade your memory. If you are using Windows Vista and your computer does not have at least 1500 megabytes of RAM I would recommend you upgrade your memory.

Edited on _15.04.09_ (DD.MM.YY)
If you do not care about having an aesthetic desktop and would rather have a faster more efficient system (this will not effect video game graphics) then do the following: Start -> Control Panel -> System. Go to the Advanced Tab and click Settings (In Windows Vista click the Settings tab under Performance).

A pop-up will come up and for now be in the Visual Effects tab. There are four things you can choose. Once you have done this it is pretty obvious where to go, would you rather best performance or appearance?
I chose the custom option, as I do like aesthetic appearance but I do not need to have my windows fading in and out.

Date added _24.03.09_ (DD.MM.YY)
Your hard drive is the most important component in your computer. It is good to run an error check at least once every few months to make sure there are no bad sectors on your drive. Right-click on a hard drive via My computer -> Properties -> Tools and click on Error-Checking Check Now. A pop-up will come up with Scan for system Errors and Attempt to fix system errors. Check the second box (Scan for system Errors) because your HDD (hard drive disk) may not have errors. Let it run and fix errors if it finds them.

PS: I will make this look good and easier to read after it has been finished.


----------



## TFT

awildgoose said:


> The second is "Prefetch". Every day, before you log on or just as you do, empty out these folders because Windows does not by default.



Perhaps you should have said that there is a great difference of opinion on "prefetch". I personally followed this tip a while back and it completely slowed up my loading of programs until the prefetch folder had repopulated again.

The prefetch files will only be used when you start a program and will not be loaded automatically as some think. What happens when you click an icon and start a program is that windows uses the information in the prefetch folder to decide which program segments to load and in what order to load those pages, and this will speed up loading.

My opinion is to leave that folder alone, it doesn't take a lot of space and has a file limit number wise so it won't get bigger and bigger.


----------



## awildgoose

TFT said:


> Perhaps you should have said that there is a great difference of opinion on "prefetch". I personally followed this tip a while back and it completely slowed up my loading of programs until the prefetch folder had repopulated again.
> 
> The prefetch files will only be used when you start a program and will not be loaded automatically as some think. What happens when you click an icon and start a program is that windows uses the information in the prefetch folder to decide which program segments to load and in what order to load those pages, and this will speed up loading.
> 
> My opinion is to leave that folder alone, it doesn't take a lot of space and has a file limit number wise so it won't get bigger and bigger.



ok, thanks. Did you like the guide but?


----------



## laznz1

i liked it hope fully will stop a bunch of use less threads being made


----------



## dug987654

> Also in msconfig go to BOOT.INI and click on Advanced Options...
> Check /NUMPROC= and type in how many processors you have (if more than one)
> Windows default is to use one core.



I never knew that, thanks! 

Also, there is this thread  Speed Up Your PC 101 that covers some of the stuff you have included. Cheers, Doug.


----------



## mac550

sweeet thanks mate, i never know about the /NUMPROC= thing


----------



## Archangel

and I always thought I could make my pc faster by putting it in the back of a car.    (yea...   it's late  )


----------



## mac550

Archangel said:


> and I always thought I could make my pc faster by putting it in the back of a car.    (yea...   it's late  )



lol or a fighter jet, that might work


----------



## TFT

Take note that NUMPROC only has a bearing on startup only, some see a reduced start time, others don't. Once the OS got past the bootup stage all cores are automatically initialised irrespective of whether you had it set to 1 or more.

Yeah, good work awildgoose


----------



## sshaggy

Forgotten??
Memory upgradation.
It is also quite helpful, cheap and easy way to speed up.


----------



## mac550

sshaggy said:


> Forgotten??
> Memory upgradation.
> It is also quite helpful, cheap and easy way to speed up.



no need with 6Gb


----------



## brycematheson712

I really like that NUMPROC thing. I had never known about that for. When starting Vista, the bars jumped from 5 times across to 3-1/2! Not bad! Like, someone else said about, it didn't make a difference once Vista had actually loaded, but for boot times it made a difference! Woot!


----------



## lawson_jl

I personaly don't care for RegCure since it does the old bait and switch.  It presents itself as a free program and then you find out you have to pay money before it will even do anything.  You don't even find out it cost money untill you get to the second page of registration on the website.  I use Glary Utilites it's free and also does alot of other uses tasks as well.

I also don't ruse AVG anymore since it's so heavy and if someone wants to use it I tell them to disable the link scanner to improve performance.  Nothing like a heavy handed AV to slowdown an otherwise fast system.  NOD32 or the new Norton AV 2009 both work much better.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

sshaggy said:


> Memory upgradation.
> It is also quite helpful, cheap and easy way to speed up.



I didn't know "upgradation" was a word  

A tool that has helped my system run better is "Auslogics Registry Defrag."

I run Disk Defragmenter weekly and I also use "Auslogics Registry Defrag."  It helps the Windows Vista operating system to run better and it's free.

You can download it here:

http://www.auslogics.com/en/software/registry-defrag/download


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Does the processor change actually work? Like do you think I would notice a difference? Also, something happened to my BIOS, and I have to press F1 to get past it when it first boots up, lol, I think it has something to do with a floppy.. Any ideas?


----------



## awildgoose

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Does the processor change actually work? Like do you think I would notice a difference? Also, something happened to my BIOS, and I have to press F1 to get past it when it first boots up, lol, I think it has something to do with a floppy.. Any ideas?



Yes, the NUMPROC does work. See windows default is to use 1 core, until told otherwise. By changing this to 2,3,4 or how many you have (unless you are using P4) then it will use the number of cores that you told it to do at the startup. 
To do with your F1 thing, I would check to see what you have as your main booting device, it could be set to a floppy drive (or better known as, Floppy Drivesaurus) and you do not want that, most people have it as their HDD or if they have their windows CD in (and high) they will boot from cd, don't ask me why, but it has happened.


On the contrary, what does everyone think of my Guide? I have a lot more with the registry like speeding up the time it takes to open your start bar and/or how long it takes to show the list in Add or remove programs as well, plus more.


----------



## laznz1

awildgoose said:


> Yes, the NUMPROC does work. See windows default is to use 1 core, until told otherwise. By changing this to 2,3,4 or how many you have (unless you are using P4) then it will use the number of cores that you told it to do at the startup.
> To do with your F1 thing, I would check to see what you have as your main booting device, it could be set to a floppy drive (or better known as, Floppy Drivesaurus) and you do not want that, most people have it as their HDD or if they have their windows CD in (and high) they will boot from cd, don't ask me why, but it has happened.
> 
> 
> On the contrary, what does everyone think of my Guide? I have a lot more with the registry like speeding up the time it takes to open your start bar and/or how long it takes to show the list in Add or remove programs as well, plus more.



i like it need to expand on a few more ideas thou


----------



## awildgoose

laznz1 said:


> i like it need to expand on a few more ideas thou



I have added some more stuff:good:


----------



## laznz1

awildgoose said:


> I have added some more stuff:good:



looks heaps better now :good:


----------



## awildgoose

laznz1 said:


> looks heaps better now :good:



 I really didn't do that much to the looks side of it. Just changed the colour of a few important notes.


----------



## laznz1

awildgoose said:


> I really didn't do that much to the looks side of it. Just changed the colour of a few important notes.



makes it heaps easier to read thou


----------



## awildgoose

laznz1 said:


> makes it heaps easier to read thou



Sweet. And Daniel Makes life easier.


----------



## awildgoose

OK I will look that up. 
By your description, it sounds really gimicky. "Speeds up by 300%" is just too much of a gimick though I'm sorry.


----------



## laznz1

thuydung88 said:


> Hare v1.5.1 (Make your computer faster by 300%)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try it and it working.
> 
> Hare will accelerate any computer (including leading-edge computers), ccelerate 2D and 3D games, improve and accelerate graphic display; Hare also features a Windows Optimisation feature that will clean the registry and optimise Windows for a stable and fast system. You can get up to 300% acceleration, without making your computer unstable or incompatible. No settings to change, nothing to do: install Hare and be accelerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # Accelerate your computer automatically
> Hare doesn't use "classic" acceleration methods, such as a few registry tweaks, and few modified settings. Hare will improve performance no matter what software you use, thanks to a revolutionary compact 88-bit Kernel, which accelerates common system instructions. In addition to that, Hare has a very complete CPU Tasking technology designed to fit your needs; Hare determines automatically what program you use, and how much CPU it must allocate to it.
> 
> # Mem Doubler or intelligent RAM management
> There are dozens of RAM defragmentation software for PC; forget them all. Mem Doubler has a unique function which is able to determine when your RAM needs to be defragmented! Just tick a checkbox, and Mem Doubler will adapt to your computing style.
> 
> # Automatic RAM preservation
> How can you run over thirty heavy programs such as Adobe Photoshop or Macromedia Dreamweaver with only 128Mb of RAM? With Hare, and its "Automatic RAM preservation" function: it distributes RAM to programs when they need it, not when they want it.
> 
> # Accelerate games
> With a set of pre-programmed instructions compatible with nearly all PC games, GameZap will increase your game's frames per second by near 10% in most cases. And GameZap is compatible with OpenGL!
> 
> # Easy to use
> Hare features a state-of-art interface, extremely easy to use. Our interface fully respects Microsoft's guidelines and is very intuitive. Most of the time, you won't have to configure Hare, since it works in background, but if you want for example to check out how much free memory you have, or if you feel like fine-tweaking Hare, you'll be delighted by its ease of use, eye-candy icons and comprehensive wizards.
> 
> # And much more
> Hare features other great functions, such as WinOptimize, a wizard that automatically cleans and optimizes Windows! It is impossible to list all of Hare's functions on a single webpage, so why don't you get it now and find out what it feels to have a really fast computer?
> 
> Incompatibility with WindowBlinds
> 
> How 2 Apply FIX:
> 
> Code:Click Here To Select All
> 
> Code:
> 1.Open all your hidden file in your computer.
> 2.Copy the "wininf" file(found in the ZIP file) to C:/windows and paste then overwrite the all old.
> 3.After that check the about box.
> 
> 
> D/L : 1.40 MB
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> Instead of the ***** you can use this:


this is sorta giving you a brief outline goose's is telling you how to


----------



## TFT

He's spam and his sig is spam, been reported


----------



## awildgoose

TFT said:


> He's spam and his sig is spam, been reported



Yeh, he didn't really sound like he had any good information. 

Thanks for pointing that out and reporting him.


----------



## chrisalv14

i have Start Up faster!
its a program which boost the speed of start up programs and records the amount of time saved.


----------



## laznz1

chrisalv14 said:


> i have Start Up faster!
> its a program which boost the speed of start up programs and records the amount of time saved.



how?...


----------



## laznz1

delays your boot items and backup Ur hdd? is that it?


btw

Info on product link


----------



## chrisalv14

laznz1 said:


> delays your boot items and backup Ur hdd? is that it?
> 
> 
> btw
> 
> Info on product link



i think so 
all it know is that its ok to use!
its useful for anyone who has a program that they dont want to keep starting up everytime they turn their pc off.
but i find this software very useful.
btw i have the full version not the trial.


----------



## laznz1

u can do that under mscofig any way...


----------



## chrisalv14

laznz1 said:


> u can do that under mscofig any way...



i know but this software may just be quicker. i may be wrong or i may be right. 
anyway all im saying is this software helps to start - start up programs a lot quicker.


----------



## wiwazevedo

for the /NUMPROC one, I'm running 32 bit xp and i have a q9650, would it even work if i put 4 cores or should I just put 2


----------



## awildgoose

wiwazevedo said:


> for the /NUMPROC one, I'm running 32 bit xp and i have a q9650, would it even work if i put 4 cores or should I just put 2



It works with any amount of cores. I just used 2 as a example.


----------



## awildgoose

Does anyone have anymore thoughts on what they want me to tell them a way for speed? Because I just did a general thing, not anything specific... yet


----------



## awildgoose

Another part has been added.


----------



## Mr soft

good post :good:

I never knew about that NUMPROC setting either. 

For the program start up thing there´s a free program , very light and excellent.

http://www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml

Check out the others as well. their also free.

AVG is getting heavy , yeah it´s free but there are other very good lighter ones such as Avira. 

CCleaner I found is a better reg cleaner , and gets rid of a lot of crap.


----------



## awildgoose

Mr soft said:


> good post :good:
> 
> I never knew about that NUMPROC setting either.
> 
> For the program start up thing there´s a free program , very light and excellent.
> 
> http://www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml
> 
> Check out the others as well. their also free.
> 
> _AVG is getting heavy , yeah it´s free but there are other very good lighter ones such as Avira. _
> 
> _CCleaner I found is a better reg cleaner , and gets rid of a lot of crap._



Those two are very valid. I still use AVG free 8 though. I read something comparing the best Anti-virus, I will find it again.

Ccleaner is very good as well.


----------



## laznz1

awildgoose said:


> Those two are very valid. I still use AVG free 8 though. I read something comparing the best Anti-virus, I will find it again.
> 
> Ccleaner is very good as well.



AVG is what i use and i never have had any problems with it 

Haya Goosey


----------



## awildgoose

laznz1 said:


> avg is what i use and i never have had any problems with it
> 
> haya goosey



avg ftw


----------



## awildgoose

Ok guys.
If you have anything else you want added to this thread, I am going to finish it tomorrow and make it look better and links to downloads.
But please P.M. me or reply with anything else you want me to add that will speed up your computer i.e. what to check-uncheck with start-up and just stuff like that.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

You posted this:

"Your hard drive may start spinning a little slower after a while. I will explain, your HDD (unless a SSHD) is spinning, that's how it holds it's data. After a while it may start running a little slower. This will start making the data, well just not good."
"A way to fix this (I am pretty sure these are related) is to fix the error parts. Right-click on a hard drive via My computer -> Properties -> Tools (You can also do a defrag from here) and click on Error-Checking Check Now. A pop-up will come up with Scan for system Errors and Attempt to fix system errors (something like that). Check The second box (Scan for system Errors) because your HDD may not have errors. Let it run and if there are errors, well fix 'em."


Some of this information is not correct.  You are inferring that CheckDisk (or error checking a hard drive) will somehow make a hard drive spin faster.  CheckDisk checks a hard drive for bad sectors on the drive.  If it finds bad sectors, the program attempts to recover the data from the bad sectors.  

I might also add if you find bad sectors on a hard drive to get whatever data you value off the hard drive because the bad sectors spread eventually ruining whatever data you store on the drive.

Also, when using CheckDisk never power off a computer.  Always let it finish. You can corrupt data on the drive (such as vital operating system files) by interupting a CheckDisk scan.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I apologize if the above post sounded snobby or rude in anyway.  I just want you to have the correct information.  I hope the information I have contributed helps.


----------



## awildgoose

2048Megabytes said:


> I apologize if the above post sounded snobby or rude in anyway.  I just want you to have the correct information.  I hope the information I have contributed helps.



Thanks NP, I had a feeling that the bad sectors will not make the drive spin slower, I don't know much about the hard drive itself. 
But I did a little checking around and in general it just seemed like a better thing for it.

EDIT: I have fixed the area.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Your post states this:

"Your hard drive contains all your information right? Well sometimes some bad files or corrupt files may get on it and in general will make this slower. Anyone who does not know what I am talking about, but has a play-station with a bad memory card, well it wasn't fun was it?"

I would rephrase some of this to say the following:

"Your hard drive is the most important component  in your computer.  It is good to run an error check at least once every few months to make sure there are no bad sectors on your drive."

What you are stating has more to do with the function of an anti-virus program.  When malicious files are stored on your hard drive they can corrupt vital files that your operating system needs in order to function.  It is an anti-virus programs function to clean malicious files off your hard drive.


----------



## awildgoose

Ok thanks, I added you thing word for word if you don't mind?

Also, I didn't get to writing the rest up today, I kinda had other stuff to do.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I don't mind at all if you use my words.  I would also remove the following part of your post that I put in bold text. 

"*A way to fix this (I am pretty sure these are related) is to fix the error parts.* Right-click on a hard drive via My computer -> Properties -> Tools (You can also do a defrag from here) and click on Error-Checking Check Now. A pop-up will come up with Scan for system Errors and Attempt to fix system errors *(something like that)*. Check The second box (Scan for system Errors) because your HDD may not have errors . . ."


----------



## awildgoose

Ok thanks. I fixed up those two things.
Much appreciated.


----------



## shitery

wish i knew that before!...........


----------



## awildgoose

shitery said:


> wish i knew that before!...........



It is never too late to do all this.

BTW guys, I know I said I was going to finish this guide like 1-2 weeks ago, but I fell really sick and wasn't able to finish, but I will hopefully finish it soon, just after some more research and some more _*feedback*_ please!


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I went through and edited all your text.  Use whatever you wish.  I will definitely be using some of the information you have gathered as much of it is good.


Operating Systems may get loaded down with malicious software and other programs slowing down system performance if they are not maintained properly.  Some tools to improve system performance are as follows:

Open Run -> type "MSCONFIG" and press enter.
Go into Startup and find programs that you do not use or do not want starting up when you boot your computer and un-check them.  This will make your start up faster.  (Be wary unchecking everything, some things you actually do need for Windows to operate properly).

Also in MSCONFIG go to BOOT.INI and click on "Advanced Options..."
Check NUMPROC= ( entitled "Number of Processors" in Windows Vista) and select in how many processors you have (if your system has more than one). Windows default is to use only one core.

Run a virus scan, DO NOT USE NORTON Anti-Virus.  I recommend Avast! and if you do not want to pay money (other good free programs are Spybot - Search and Destroy, Ad-Aware).  Fix any viruses and malcious software you may find with your virus scanning programs.

Run Disk Defragmenter.  The easy way to find this program is: Start -> Programs ->Accessories-> System tools-> Disk Defragmenter.  Analyze your hard drive and click Defragment now.  Over time your hard drive will clutter up with fragmented files and be spread over the drive.  Defragmenting will organize files on the hard drive and speed up access time.  I would recommend using Disk Defragmenter at least once every two weeks.

Run Disk Cleanup.  You can find it in the same folder as Disk Defragmenter.  This application will help you clean up old and unneeded files on a computer. You can also compress old files that you do not use.

Right click on your recycle bin, go to properties, click on Global settings and allocate 5% for all hard drives.  10% is just too much.

RAM is random access memory.  The processor uses RAM to temporarily hold both data and instructions while it is processing them.  RAM is much faster to access than permanent storage (hard drive).  Most RAM presently transfers data at over two thousand of megabytes per second.   A hard drive reads data at around 60 megabytes per second presently (as of 2009).  RAM is volatile; it loses its contents when power is removed.
If you are using the Windows XP Operating System and your computer does not have at least 768 megabytes of RAM I would recommend you upgrade your memory.  If you are using Windows Vista and your computer does not have at least 1500 megabytes of RAM I would recommend you upgrade your memory.   

If you do not care about having an aesthetic desktop and would rather have a faster more efficient system (this will not effect video game graphics) then do the following: Start -> Control Panel -> System.  Go to the Advanced Tab and click Settings (In Windows Vista click the Settings tab under Performance).

A pop-up will come up and for now be in the Visual Effects tab.  There are four things you can choose.  Once you have done this it is pretty obvious where to go, would you rather best performance or appearance?
I chose the custom option, as I do like aesthetic appearance but I do not need to have my windows fading in and out.

Your hard drive is the most important component in your computer. It is good to run an error check at least once every few months to make sure there are no bad sectors on your drive.  Right-click on a hard drive via My computer -> Properties -> Tools and click on Error-Checking Check Now. A pop-up will come up with Scan for system Errors and Attempt to fix system errors.  Check the second box (Scan for system Errors) because your HDD (hard drive disk) may not have errors. Let it run and fix errors if it finds them.  

I might also add if you find bad sectors on a hard drive to get whatever data you value off the hard drive because the bad sectors spread eventually destroying whatever data you store on the drive.


----------



## awildgoose

2048Megabytes said:


> I went through and edited all your text.  Use whatever you wish.  I will definitely be using some of the information you have gathered as much of it is good.
> 
> 
> Operating Systems may get loaded down with malicious software and other programs slowing down system performance if they are not maintained properly.  Some tools to improve system performance are as follows:
> 
> Open Run -> type "MSCONFIG" and press enter.
> Go into Startup and find programs that you do not use or do not want starting up when you boot your computer and un-check them.  This will make your start up faster.  (Be wary unchecking everything, some things you actually do need for Windows to operate properly).
> 
> Also in MSCONFIG go to BOOT.INI and click on "Advanced Options..."
> Check NUMPROC= ( entitled "Number of Processors" in Windows Vista) and select in how many processors you have (if your system has more than one). Windows default is to use only one core.
> 
> Run a virus scan, DO NOT USE NORTON Anti-Virus.  I recommend Avast! and if you do not want to pay money (other good free programs are Spybot - Search and Destroy, Ad-Aware).  Fix any viruses and malcious software you may find with your virus scanning programs.
> 
> Run Disk Defragmenter.  The easy way to find this program is: Start -> Programs ->Accessories-> System tools-> Disk Defragmenter.  Analyze your hard drive and click Defragment now.  Over time your hard drive will clutter up with fragmented files and be spread over the drive.  Defragmenting will organize files on the hard drive and speed up access time.  I would recommend using Disk Defragmenter at least once every two weeks.
> 
> Run Disk Cleanup.  You can find it in the same folder as Disk Defragmenter.  This application will help you clean up old and unneeded files on a computer. You can also compress old files that you do not use.
> 
> Right click on your recycle bin, go to properties, click on Global settings and allocate 5% for all hard drives.  10% is just too much.
> 
> RAM is random access memory.  The processor uses RAM to temporarily hold both data and instructions while it is processing them.  RAM is much faster to access than permanent storage (hard drive).  Most RAM presently transfers data at over two thousand of megabytes per second.   A hard drive reads data at around 60 megabytes per second presently (as of 2009).  RAM is volatile; it loses its contents when power is removed.
> If you are using the Windows XP Operating System and your computer does not have at least 768 megabytes of RAM I would recommend you upgrade your memory.  If you are using Windows Vista and your computer does not have at least 1500 megabytes of RAM I would recommend you upgrade your memory.
> 
> If you do not care about having an aesthetic desktop and would rather have a faster more efficient system (this will not effect video game graphics) then do the following: Start -> Control Panel -> System.  Go to the Advanced Tab and click Settings (In Windows Vista click the Settings tab under Performance).
> 
> A pop-up will come up and for now be in the Visual Effects tab.  There are four things you can choose.  Once you have done this it is pretty obvious where to go, would you rather best performance or appearance?
> I chose the custom option, as I do like aesthetic appearance but I do not need to have my windows fading in and out.
> 
> Your hard drive is the most important component in your computer. It is good to run an error check at least once every few months to make sure there are no bad sectors on your drive.  Right-click on a hard drive via My computer -> Properties -> Tools and click on Error-Checking Check Now. A pop-up will come up with Scan for system Errors and Attempt to fix system errors.  Check the second box (Scan for system Errors) because your HDD (hard drive disk) may not have errors. Let it run and fix errors if it finds them.
> 
> I might also add if you find bad sectors on a hard drive to get whatever data you value off the hard drive because the bad sectors spread eventually destroying whatever data you store on the drive.



Alright, thanks. 
I haven't been on in ages so I don't know how long you would have been waiting me to change it.

So what information did you use the most? (as in, what did you value -value, right word? - the most, like what did you use?)


----------



## awildgoose

Sorry for double post, but I added some of the stuff you said.

Thanks a lot


----------



## awildgoose

Ok, I have edited some more of it.


----------



## awildgoose

I know this seems like spam, but it's not post straight away alright guys?

So I have added some more in the msconfig area of it (although there are no specific area's).


----------



## Springy182

awildgoose said:


> By the way it's in megabytes so 1G is 1024mb, 2G is 2024 etc.



Minor problem, 2GB's 2048


----------



## awildgoose

Springy182 said:


> Minor problem, 2GB's 2048



Oh thanks, I thought I did right 2048.


----------



## Nikole

You can make your computer , by following these steps .

1 Delete all the temporary junk files fom your computer , ie %temp% , temp , pretech .
2 Use diskcleanup .
3 Use defragmentaion.
4 Increase the virtual memory of your computer .
5 Remove unwanted , startup items from msconfig .
6  Remove unwanted services  from msconfig > services
7 Scan your computer  with updated antivirus software, for all the malwares present on your computer .


----------



## awildgoose

Nikole said:


> You can make your computer , by following these steps .
> 
> 1 Delete all the temporary junk files fom your computer , ie %temp% , temp , pretech .
> 2 Use diskcleanup .
> 3 Use defragmentaion.
> 4 Increase the virtual memory of your computer .
> 5 Remove unwanted , startup items from msconfig .
> 6  Remove unwanted services  from msconfig > services
> 7 Scan your computer  with updated antivirus software, for all the malwares present on your computer .



Read it, it says all of that.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Nikole said:


> Increase the virtual memory of your computer.



I disagree with this statement.  Why would you increase virtual memory if you had an adequate amount of RAM?  Virtual memory is using the hard drive like RAM only it is much slower.  If you have an adequate amount of RAM virtual memory does not need to be increased.  

But I would advise setting virtual memory at a fixed point rather than having it be variable.  Change the "Initial size" and "Maximum size" to the same number.  It can slow a system down if the operating system changes the virtual memory size.

Edit: Might I also add AWildGoose that when posting the abbreviation for megabytes post it as "MB."  The abbreviation "mb" stands for megabits not megabytes.


----------



## Majin

Great post! I knew some of those, but will have to try the numproc and some of the others when I get to my pc. Just built it so want to keep it in top condition! Thanks again for the good info!


----------



## 2048Megabytes

AWildGoose, you may want to use the following I composed.  It may help a Windows Operating System to run a little more smooth.

The following can possibly give your system a small boost in speed.  Do the following: Start -> Control Panel -> System.  Go to the Advanced Tab ("Advanced system settings" in Vista) and click Settings (In Windows Vista click the Settings tab under Performance).  Click the Advanced tab.  Under “Virtual memory” click “Change...”  Change the "Initial size" and "Maximum size" to the same number.  It can slow a system down if the operating system changes the virtual memory size.  What number should be entered for virtual memory?  I would recommend around 1024 because some programs require virtual memory to operate properly.


----------



## TroubleNotes

awildgoose said:


> Ccleaner is very good as well.



I agree that the free CCleaner is an excellent tool. I does automatically what would take much longer to do manually (clean up temporary files, log files, old patch uninstalls, etc. from system and common software).

For scanning scumware, try the free MalwareBytes Antimalware.


----------



## Trio

A few questions about msconfig:

I just uninstalled lightscribe a while ago, but it still appears on the list of start-up programs. Is this a registry related problem?

Nero, Lightscribe, and Google (I have no idea, something my sister downloaded) are on the started up file list. I should obviously remove these, right?

Anyone have something called registry monitor on the start up list? I have no idea what this is, and it's by a manufacturer called PixArt Imaging Corporation.
**I did a google search. Apparently it's a webcam driver, and I do have a webcam installed. Well, I don't NEED it to start up with Vista (unless it has to?). Would you recommend removing it from the start up list?

Why would these program 'want' to start up along with the computer? Would they start up otherwise? What are the effects of removing anything from the start up program list?

Wouldn't the alternative to using msconfig be going into the task bar and finding the files there?


And also, I did a search on Numproc, and I got this result. I don't know the meaning behid it (need to do more thorough research).

http://www.firewall.cx/ftopic-5470-0-days0-orderasc-.html

It says that the threads are also counted as processors? (4cores*4processors= 16 cores)


----------



## tlarkin

Your forgot the most crucial step of making your computer faster, which is uninstalling Windows!


----------



## vinnie107

Best way to speed up computer?

install ubuntu.

job done!


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Trio said:


> A few questions about msconfig:
> 
> I just uninstalled lightscribe a while ago, but it still appears on the list of start-up programs. Is this a registry related problem?
> 
> Nero, Lightscribe, and Google (I have no idea, something my sister downloaded) are on the started up file list. I should obviously remove these, right?
> 
> Anyone have something called registry monitor on the start up list? I have no idea what this is, and it's by a manufacturer called PixArt Imaging Corporation.
> **I did a google search. Apparently it's a webcam driver, and I do have a webcam installed. Well, I don't NEED it to start up with Vista (unless it has to?). Would you recommend removing it from the start up list?



It is ridiculous that most software (once it is installed) is programmed to start up when ever Windows boots up.  I think the reason software manufacturers do this is to attempt to sell you their products in the future.  Most programs do not need to start up once Windows boots up.  It certainly makes your start up time a lot slower if you allow everything to start when Windows starts.   In my opinion a Webcam Driver does not need to start when Windows boots up.


----------



## Trio

2048Megabytes said:


> It is ridiculous that most software (once it is installed) is programmed to start up when ever Windows boots up.  I think the reason software manufacturers do this is to attempt to sell you their products in the future.  Most programs do not need to start up once Windows boots up.  It certainly makes your start up time a lot slower if you allow everything to start when Windows starts.   In my opinion a Webcam Driver does not need to start when Windows boots up.


I understand, but I think there's also another reason behind it.

I figured removing things from starting up along with windows wouldn't prevent it from starting up afterwards, but when I plugged in my headphones to bring up the realtek manager, nothing would appear. The same with my webcam, it wouldn't appear when I pressed the button to turn it on, even after unplugging it and plugging it back in.

Well anyway, I did notice a small increase in speed when Vista was booting up. I'm going to do some research on that Numproc before I try it out. I think I might need to clean my register too, since Lightscribe is still appearing in the start up program list.

**Did some search on /NUMPROC, and I'm getting some sites saying it's a hoax, argueing that /NUMPROC is used to troubleshoot- to check whether a processor is dead or not. Microsoft also supports this idea:

http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=645389
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;833721



> "/numproc=number
> This switch sets the number of processors that Windows will run at startup. With this switch, you can force a multiprocessor system to use only the quantity of processors (number) that you specify. This switch can help you *troubleshoot performance problems and defective CPUs.*"



Why would someone want to "force" the OS to use a specific amount of cores, and why wouldn't the total amount be set to default? How can individual cores be checked? Those are some questions I have regarding /NUMPROC

***Here's more information I found. Apparently this person was testing a quad-core, and after setting the /NUMPROC is msconfig to '2', only 2 cores were visible until he changed it



> "Maybe some of you know that setting. MS documentation briefly says it defines "The number of processors to be used". There are people who claim that this setting is used to tell windows how many CPUs to use during booting (if unset, it uses only one) - and this is said to boost performance, look at http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/153125-boot-advanced-options-number-processors.html, which shows a quite remarkable effect, reboot time decreased from 121 to 87 seconds on that tuner's system.
> 
> So I thought, why not try it but it had no effect at my quadcore test system (boot time did not change at all).
> 
> So is this setting effective at all? I found out, that if I set it to "2" and reboot, just two cores of my quad are visible until I reset it. So it is effective somehow, but does windows really care while booting?
> Most tuners don't know what they are talking about in my opinion."



http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Microsoft_Operating_Systems/Windows/Windows_Vista/Q_23944938.html


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Trio said:


> Why would someone want to "force" the operating system to use a specific amount of cores, and why wouldn't the total amount be set to default?



Forcing an operating system to use multiple cores will likely reduce your start up times by a few seconds.  
Ask Microsoft why they didn't set this to default.  You've got me on this question.  



Trio said:


> How can individual cores be checked?


This is a good question.  Let me do some research and get back to you on this.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Trio, one good program to test the cores of a processor is the program called Prime95.

It can be downloaded here:

http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103

If you have any questions on how to use Prime95 just ask.


----------



## Trio

2048Megabytes said:


> Trio, one good program to test the cores of a processor is the program called Prime95.
> 
> It can be downloaded here:
> 
> http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103
> 
> If you have any questions on how to use Prime95 just ask.


Thanks, lol, but I wasn't really interested in software to test my cores. I just thought it wasn't logical for Microsoft to test cores with /NUMPROC is bunches. Like 1st core, then the 1st and 2nd core, then 1st and 2nd and 3rd core, and so on.

When I tried using the /NUMPROC on XP, the table next to the button was empty. Once I pressed it, a 1 appeared. Maybe it's because the default is set to all cores? However, I just tried it with Vista, and a 1 was in the table already. I haven't tried setting /NUMPROC, so I'm not certain about it...


----------



## koncling

thank's for manual instruction...


----------



## Dystopia

i like it, but what is it with disk defragging? _*EVERY*_ time anyone in my house has done it, something got messed up! either the computer crashed and was fubar, or the games took _*FOREVER*_ to load. which is why we never defrag. maybe we dont need to, seeing as last year i probably reinstall windows like a gazillion times...

but in the end, just give the guide better readability,, and it'll be great!


----------



## Shane

> Also in msconfig go to BOOT.INI and click on Advanced Options...
> Check /NUMPROC= and type in how many processors you have (if more than one)
> Windows default is to use one core.
> Added 17.04.09 (DD.MM.YY).
> Keep in advanced option and check /MAXMEM and type your memory/RAM. I have found out that Microsoft made it so your OS uses the minimum RAM needed, so having the maximum amount of RAM on startup also makes a difference. By the way it's in megabytes so 1G is 1024mb, 2G is 2048 etc.



Didnt know about that one,Thanks :good:  :good:


----------

